# Fiat 500



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i wonder if has anyone seen this thing?!
possibly the fastest one on the world maybe?


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

dam that is cool !!!!...i want one?.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

dam the wheels must rub on the arches


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Seen it before... fecking awesome! Not sure about it being the fastest though as there are a couple of turbo-busa powered ones knocking about IIRC


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

yep theres one near me with a hayabusa sitting in the back, apparently pops wheelys lol


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

wow

- Kevin.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

is it for sale?


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well cool


----------

